# The George Clooney Effect?



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

This article was written earlier this year so it may have been discussed already. Summary:

- There's a strategic advantage for women to nab a man who's a little bit older — he's had more time to accumulate resources than younger guys. Plus, he's probably had the chance to gain some emotional stability. 

- A 2010 study lead by Fhionna Moore at the University of Dundee in Scotland found that as women become more financially independent, their taste skews toward older — and better-looking — men. 



> "We'd assumed that as women earn more, their partner preferences would actually become more like those of men, with a tendency towards preferring younger, more attractive partners rather than those who can provide and care for children," Moore said in a statement. "We think this suggests greater financial independence gives women more confidence in partner choices, and attracts them to powerful, attractive older men."


George Clooney Effect, attraction and age - Business Insider

If accurate (just posting what the article stated, and yes, obviously it does not mean that ever woman wants an older man), it does bring up an interesting question. If younger women are drawn to older men, and older/more financially independent women are drawn to older men, where does this leave younger men?


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

Define older and define younger.

Older can mean older than oneself. I think most women in their teens and 20s like men who are a few years older. Not old enough to be their dads.
Older women who are attracted to younger men, I believe are mothering those guys. The psychology is interesting.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

My instinct says that teen girls and women in their early twenties like older guys because they are more established. Older, financially independent women like older men for a variety of reasons - maturity being in the top.

Older women go after younger men for the same reasons older men go after younger women. Insecurity about aging and sex.


----------

